# Guitar Recommendations?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how hard it is to play guitar, but I think it would be cool to learn. How hard could it be.  

Any recommendations on a guitar to get? 

-John N.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

John,

I really all depends on you ...no matter what alot of hardcore brand-fans will tell ya 

My suggestion is to go to your local music store and look through their stock. Pick up the ones you like and spend afew minutes with your hands all over them.... up and down the neck... note how the strings feel under your fingers.... does your hand fit around the neck comfortably? Pluck each string and note the sound...

Dont get something too pricey as you may not stay with it... But you dont want a Walmart special (not that all cheap guitars are bad ones) that plays like driving a city bus either.

Many a new guitarist is defeated before they ever get started because the guitar they bought/acquired was not right for them to begin with.

Since most guitars ship from the factory without being "setup"..once you've settle on a guitar and purchased it - take it straight over to the guitar tech and hand it over. Let him do a setup on it for ya which will probably run close to 100$ but itll make big difference in how it plays and sounds.

This is one of my favorite guitars. Its a cheap Sammick strat that I totally redone.... alot of new Fender parts, a new paint job and some Killer electronics:









Good luck to ya John, for one of the must frustrating instruments I've ever learned to play......its also one of the most rewarding 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

How about this one?

LOL. Just kidding.

I find it's easier to start with an accoustic because you don't need to buy cables or amps, etc. Unless you use your computer as your amp.

Or, if you're serious about learning, you can get an accoustic/electric.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm thinking an accoustic guitar. How about the $200 one from costco? LOL..seriously. 

-John N.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont know anything about that particular guitar, the one a costco. I have to tell you though I agree with onemyndseye it can be extremely frustrating to learn but is even more rewarding. I have two guitars one electric and one acoustic. I play them both. I would recomend starting with an acoustic, unless electric guitar is all your really interested in. They do require a little more strength to play but this is a good thing as it builds strength in your hand, wrist, and fingers. You can always upgrade to an electric when budget/interest allows for it. I started with a $100 used fender acoustic guitar from a pawn shop. I got pretty lucky as it was in good shape and sounds great to this day. You can find used guitars all over the place for much less than a new one. Granted I would recomend going with a friend who has a clue about guitars over just looking for yourself as you may not get lucky like I did. 

As far as lessons go, i would also recomend them, from a good guitar teacher that is. I've never had a lesson in my life, but its only because i'm broke and dont really have the time for it every week. From watching friends learn to play with lessons, they learn faster and seem to not pick up as many bad habits. If your going to go the self taught route i would start with a video such as the Fender Getting Started on Acoustic Guitar DVD they also have an electric version which is pretty similar. I have both and they really started me off on the right foot. they are extremely basic but give you several good building blocks that you will use everytime you play. 

good luck John I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

$200 may be a good deal or the worst money you ever spent. It is really hard to tell till you actually use it or have someome "test drive" it for you. I've played on $300 acoustics that should have been $50 and $600 that should have been $1000.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh by the way I forgot to mention, many guitar shops also sell used equipment, you dont have to go to a pawn shop. lol.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

John, take a look at this Fender Sonoran S from Musician's Friend. I've ordered a ton of stuff from this site, and have always been pleased with the product and the delivery.

It's not too far off the $200 price range, is it?

Also, I would check local craigslist listings. That way, you can find some nifty cool people who might be able to give you lessons, or recommend you to someone who can.

Lastly, I tend to shy away from E-Bay listings as the guitars are often not well cared for, or they seller advertently or inadvertently misrepresents the product. Plus, I've gotten guitars from sellers that have arrived with broken parts and it's a big headache trying to figure out if the damage was done by the seller or en route.

About used equipment at guitar stores: I can only speak from experience locally, but I find that they try to charge noobs an arm and a leg - like a guitar that retails for $500 new is marked down to $450 used, and even one time that a guitar was listed by the manufacturer as $800 new was marked as $1000 used! It will be like walking onto a car lot: take a knowledgable friend to the music store with you.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

John,

If you have a friend that plays guitar, you can take them with you when you shop so that you don't get taken advantage of. I have to agree with most of the above comments about cost vs. value vs. individual preferences. If you are going to learn and stick with it, you will probably want a new guitar within 6 months to a year. By then, you will know what "feels and sounds good" to you. What may feel and sound good now to you will totally change quickly. (it never stops BTW) To start, I'd check the stuff locally on Craigs list and check it out with somebody who at least has some experience. You have the right idea to stay under $200 when starting. You can get a "good enough" instrument to start with and grow from there. If you make a good deal on a used piece on Craigslist, 6 months from now when you want a new one, you might get most or all of your mony back by selling it.

Good luck. There's nothing like kicking back with a guitar staring at a big planted tank!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, lots of great responses. Since I know nothing about guitars, and the brand Fender keeps popping up I assume they're very good.  

I'll check out craigslist for now, but probably more inclined to go with the Fender Sarah linked. It wasn't too far off my budget. I don't have much time during the day to head over to a guitar store or pawn shop (too bad), so I'll be looking for any online links of any good guitars in the $200 range.

Also that learn how to play dvd sounds good too.

-John N.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

The Hello Kitty or the Sonoran??? LOL...

And John, if you're in my neck of the woods, I know some peeps who can give you lessons.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

HEHE, the hello kitty one was tempting, but I wouldn't want to have the guitar outshine the player. 

How about these beginning packages? Whatcha think?

Buy Fender DG-8S Acoustic Guitar Value Pack online at Musician's Friend
Buy Ibanez IJV50 JamPack Quick Start online at Musician's Friend
Buy Epiphone DR-1S Acoustic Player Pack online at Musician's Friend

First one is $200, where as the latter one is $150 and $100. Hmm.

-John N.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

"......I've played on $300 acoustics that should have been $50 and $600 that should have been $1000. ......"

Isnt THAT the truth!!

I have a 49.99$ Sammick acoustic that someone gave me for Christmas one year they plays better than alot of much more expensive guitars I've picked up.....

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I vote for the epiphone and get some extra strings while you're at it


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds good to me. What strings should I get if I go with the epiphone kit? I assume its easy to restring a guitar and the strings to get are the Elixer brand... Anything else I need? 

Oh, any reason why epiphone is your guitar of choice from the above three starter packs?

Thanks alot!

-John N.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Fender makes a begginner gutair called the Squire. some will tell you that its crap. and really it is. But for a begginner it is a good aex. Its inexpensive. Frankly you would be a fool to drop serious coin on a Gutair having no exp with them. you will have no idea as to what you are looking for.(Action, weight, neck.) The Squire is a good middle ground entry level gutair. For acoustics. Whatever entry level you can get. nylon string are usually kinda cheap. you might actually look on Craigslist for someone selling a used on. 
But get somethign cheap to see if you even like playing. Then once you've gotten a good feel for it and decide that you will continue then drop some coin on a good gutair.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

You should get a Les Paul so if you dont like it you can get your money back.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, for the recommendations. Decided to go with the cheapest packages of the above. I took Sarah's recommendation and the recommendations to get a cheap one too. So both the Epiphone, and the Ibernza (spelling) is on its way with new strings Elixar medium and Martin Light. One is for a friend.

I forgot to tack on that instructional Dvd that was recommended..

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, quick update! I just got the guitars today. Boy shipping was quick (under 5 days). Both Guitars sound great to my untrained ear, but the epiphone has a deeper tone to it. I wonder how changing the strings will enhance the sound. We'll see, that's step 2 of the learning curve. Both feel great in my hands. The little tuner thing is neat too.

Davis, I did get that Fender's How to Play Acoustic Guitar DVD with Keith Wyatts. Easy to understand, and hopefully will give me the building blocks to play something good.

Thanks again to everyone who help me get started with this interesting instrument. Now to get some lotion for my fingers...

-John N.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

This is good news, John! 

And my offer to hook you up with guitar teachers if you're in my neck of the woods is always open.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Great to hear John!... hope you enjoy!

I always found lotion soften my calluses too much... maybe this wont me the case for you.. 

Good Luck!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

